# The Fest- 2022. Gainesville FL



## James Meadowlark (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## zenchop (May 1, 2022)

I've got a mobile charging solar setup that can charge people's phones and a gazebo style tarp setup and basic camping shit, is there a campsite I could post up in and trade resources for campground or something like that? I run 600 watts into 3 batteries and 2000w inverter so during the day I could help a bunch of kids get charged up for nighttime.


----------

